# Pregnant?



## CaramelKittey (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi!

Last year in March, I bought a Nigerian Dwarf doe kid from a great Nigerian Dwarf breeder who shows her goats at the ADGA. We bred her in February when she was 11 months old and now it is June and we have no idea if she is pregnant! Her due date is July 3rd however, her udder has not formed and she does not look pregnant to us at all! Here is a picture of her now. (And yes, she is shaved )




 

 
I can provide more pictures if nessecary. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 7, 2019)

She doesn't look bred to me.

How much does she weigh? She doesn't look like a large doe, might be good that she didn't take on the first breeding! But of course, pics can be deceiving so she may be just fine. 

I show my Nigerians also! Do you plan on showing your girl?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Jun 7, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> She doesn't look bred to me.
> 
> How much does she weigh? She doesn't look like a large doe, might be good that she didn't take on the first breeding! But of course, pics can be deceiving so she may be just fine.
> 
> I show my Nigerians also! Do you plan on showing your girl?


Yes I do! She has already been shown at multiple shows around NJ as a junior doe, and hopefully we will be able to continue showing her this year! Before we bred her, she weighed about 35lbs. Honestly, I have no idea how much she weighs now but I would guess about 35-38lbs. She is about normal size for a Nigerian Dwarf doe. Maybe a little smaller. 

Thank you!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 7, 2019)

Awesome! You can still show her as a dry yearling  I tend to breed my kids that already have their dry leg and have them kid as yearling milkers. If I have a kid that didn't get her dry leg as a kid, I show her as a dry yearling to give her another shot at that leg. I have one that has been RCH so many times. My own goats keep beating her out! She may get shown again but she's a yearling and will be bred soon. 

She is a little small, for my herd anyway. I don't breed until they are 45+lbs. Mine are generally 50+lbs before breeding.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Jun 7, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Awesome! You can still show her as a dry yearling  I tend to breed my kids that already have their dry leg and have them kid as yearling milkers. If I have a kid that didn't get her dry leg as a kid, I show her as a dry yearling to give her another shot at that leg. I have one that has been RCH so many times. My own goats keep beating her out! She may get shown again but she's a yearling and will be bred soon.
> 
> She is a little small, for my herd anyway. I don't breed until they are 45+lbs. Mine are generally 50+lbs before breeding.


Hi!

Thank you for the advice! I will definitely show her this year! I honestly had do idea to breed them when they are 45+lbs! Someone online said that they are safe to breed at 25lbs. Is this true? Thank you!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 7, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> Someone online said that they are safe to breed at 25lbs. Is this true? Thank you!


Oh goodness no! WAY WAY too small to breed at that weight! That is a disaster waiting to happen!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Jun 8, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Oh goodness no! WAY WAY too small to breed at that weight! That is a disaster waiting to happen!


Hi!

Thank you! I suspected that 25lbs was a little small but wasn’t sure. She was 35lbs but apparently she didn’t breed. I’ll weigh her again soon and find out if I should breed her or not after show season. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 12, 2019)

Until you pass the due date, you may still want to treat her as bred.  Was she taken to the breeder and "hand bred" with the buck on a lead, or was she pen bred - in a pen with the buck at the breeder for any length of time? 

Although she doesn't look very big she is a yearling and they usually only have 1 kid the first time, and don't often show very big if they are deep bodied.  Have you seen her recycle?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Jun 16, 2019)

Ridgetop said:


> Until you pass the due date, you may still want to treat her as bred.  Was she taken to the breeder and "hand bred" with the buck on a lead, or was she pen bred - in a pen with the buck at the breeder for any length of time?
> 
> Although she doesn't look very big she is a yearling and they usually only have 1 kid the first time, and don't often show very big if they are deep bodied.  Have you seen her recycle?



Hi! 

She was hand bred as she was on the lead and the buck was loose. We had to buck jump on her 3-4 times to make sure it would work. We saw white goo coming out of her about 2-3 hours later. 

She is always screaming but hasn’t really shown signs of being back in heat. Not sure if I’m just bad at telling when her cycle is or if she hasn’t recycled yet. Her due date is July 3rd and she has still not developed her udder although I’m told they can develop their udder up to 2 weeks before delivery. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SaanenMom (Jun 18, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> Hi!
> 
> she has still not developed her udder although I’m told they can develop their udder up to 2 weeks before delivery.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



They can also not develop an udder and come into milk until they kid. While not common, I have known it to happen.
~Laura


----------



## CaramelKittey (Jun 19, 2019)

Not seeing any signs of Gracie being pregnant. 
We have never really been able to tell when her heat cycles are. We will try to breed her again in the fall. Hoping for babies in the Spring of 2020!


----------

